# hook snell?



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

I can not snell a hook for crap. Can you use a uni-knot to snell a hook?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Snell*

Heres what I do. 

Take your tie end and bring it down through the top of the eye. make a loop about the size of the hook leaving enough to wrap. Take your tag end which is the excess line and wrap it through the loop and around the shank say 5-6 times. make sure you hole the wraps tight so that they dont come undone. Pull both the tag end and your tie end to tighten the knot. I am at work right now, when I get home I'll post some pics I think I have so you can see it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Haven't got time to do it this morning,but HI has a link that can help you snell a hook with live animation.. I use a nailknot,and can show you the pics to that also.. IMO a uniknot doesn't make much of a snell because of how the knot lays after it is tied..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

DD I did some researching about different snells, and I tried them all, including HO way which I think is similar to RuddeDoggs, came across a post from you and tried the nail....Man I love that knot. Nail snell and a nail to swivel...makes nice fairly short leaders. Only thing I found wrong was I tried it on Mustad Demons (only because I saw a few pics of it done) and Owner SSW and found that on the straight shanked hooks (which idk why youd snell these anyway?) I could consistantly break the leader with my hands......However on the SSW, which have the eye for snelling, it was a strong knot. Really like that nail now that Ive seen it......Now just gotta get down there 2nd wk of Oct and get some of that "DD's Place" mojo on me and test it out


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pics*

I posted pics in the photo albums.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> I posted pics in the photo albums.


dood fish dont eat red hooks. they posed to be black man!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

NTKG said:


> dood fish dont eat red hooks. they posed to be black man!


They'z black....just oxidized a lil


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

rheard514 said:


> I can not snell a hook for crap. Can you use a uni-knot to snell a hook?


Yes, you can use a uni-knot to snell a hook. Here is a good site for knots - and shows how to use the uni-knot to snell a hook. I used to use it all the time. Now, since learning the nail knot, the nail-snell has become my favorite.

Here is a good nail knot tying video at the end it shows how to tie a nail-snell.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Red hooks*

Hey Neil, Yes they do and I was usin scallops for bait!!!!.......lol.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Rory,excellent link for those who use a nailknot tool,works great... I be oleschool,and use my index finger.. You can tell I paint cars for a living by the dirt on my fingernails..   My illustrations are no where near the caliber of your's,but you can get the idea..

First lay index down over hook shank and wrap..










Then slide tag end inbetween loops and idex finger..










Grab first loop,and tag end and slowly,allowing each loop to slide off finger..











Cinch down on hook while pulling both ends and it should look like this..


----------

